# Dancing On Ice is back!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Dancing On Ice is back! on ITV1 in January.*

Everyone's favourite ice extravaganza returns for another series. 
Take a look at this year's star-spangled skating line-up below.

*Emily Atack*
Will The Inbetweeners actress turn heads?

*Sharron Davies*
The Olympic swimmer could make waves

*Bobby Davro*
Comedian and actor is set to entertain ice fans

*Mikey Graham*
Boyzone star gets in tune with Torvill & Dean

*Dr Hilary Jones*
GMTV doc will be on call for bumps and bruises

*Gary Lucy*
Is soap hunk Gary top of The Bill of this series?

*Heather Mills*
The charity campaigner braves the ice

*Tana Ramsay*
Tana's hungry for success as she hits the ice

*Kieron Richardson*
Will Hollyoaks actor Kieron get your vote?

*Jeremy Sheffield*
Rugged Jeremy is sure to melt hearts in his sequins

*Sinitta*
All hail singer and spandex queen Sinitta!

*Hayley Tamaddon*
Emmerdale actress skates in from The Dales

*Danniella Westbrook*
Danniella swaps Albert Square for the rink

*Danny Young*
Corrie heartthrob Danny set for ice stardom

I dont know half these "celebs" as I dont watch the soaps . . .

Whose looking forward to watching ?

******** - http://www.********.com/dancingonice

Official site - http://www.itv.com/entertainment/reality/dancingonice/default.html

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

oh yes can't wait  ,i love this program   

            
                                    lv marie 76xxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I love it too but not sure I know many of the 'stars' appearing on it this time


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I recognise most of the names, Im looking forward to it. What date does it start


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Cant wait


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Friday 8th January 
on ITV1 
9:00pm to 10:00pm



Plus 2009 champion _Ray Quinn_ reunites with his skating partner Maria Filippov for an amazing ice duet, 
there is a spectacular daredevil display from this year's skating partners, 
and we celebrate the first four series of the show with some dazzling guest appearances from past contestants.
Presented by Holly Willoughby and Phillip Schofield. 

  ​


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Cant wait for it!! Went to see the tour last year and that was amazing


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to Friday night, its about time they had something decent on.  Like buses they now have two decent programmes on!! It will clash with my Silent Witness which has moved to Thurs and Fri!!! Glad I have Sky+


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kate... said:


> Cant wait for it!! Went to see the tour last year and that was amazing


We saw the tour the year before - it was amazing!


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

I know its a bit early yet, but im putting my bets on Gary Lucy and Hayley  

Of course it has nothing to do with Gary been rather good looking


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I loved Hayley's performance...but then I am biased cos I really like Daniel who she is skating with


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I thought Hayley was great (but am also a bit biased because her and Daniel are Blackpool born and bred).

I want Heather Mills or Sinita out tonight as I thought they were both rubbish and I thought it was a shame for Sharon Davies because try as hard as she did she's still so muscular she finds it hard to be graceful!

Axxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Yea I liked Hayleys too  

I like Fred, so feel sorry with him been paired up with emily, didnt rate her  

Think it will be between Emily & Sharron in Skate Off


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I did rate Emily either and she was so immature I found her very irritating!

Axxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Kate I think hayley and Gary will be good to, didnt like Sinitta or emily much tho


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

I think Sinita would have got lots better as it went on, but cant see how sharon can progress.

But..she messed up so we'll never know  

Agree with Amanda aout Emily, very immature

Im a right Dancing On Ice Addict...Roll on Next week


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep roll on next week.  I think its a shame Sinita went home I'm not a big fan of hers but I think she was way better than Sharon Davies or that bl00dy Emily!

Axxxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Should have been Emily with Sharron in the skate off....I too think Sinitta would have got better with more skating...

Roll on next week for the boys...Do you think Bobby Davro could be this years Todd Carty?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Pingu said:


> Roll on next week for the boys...Do you think Bobby Davro could be this years Todd Carty?


    yes


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad you agree Kay...


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing how the boys do this week.  Hope there is a Todd Carty amongst them  

Shame Sinitta went out first week, I think she could of been quite good.  Yes I agree about Emily, she is very immature, I felt very wound up when she said she had a great chance of winning because she was the youngest   WTF I felt very old and past it when she said it  

Shelley x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

No comments from last night  

I think they did great, Mikey suprised me    And I can not believe Gary Lucy was in the Skate off  

Emily was still anoying me even tho they wasnt skating, just on that clip they showed. I would literaly do anything to get thrown around by Fred, does she not realise how lucky she is


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Poll Added ready for next week 

I really like Mikey, and will be voting for him I was quiet worried when he was one of the last 3 standing!
in the end the right person went home, despite him being a good sport/laugh.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree Dizzi.....whilst Bobby was entertaining he did lack skating ability   I also thought Dr Hillary was tentative in his skating and thought he would have been a candidate for the skate off. Certainly surprised Gary Lucy was in it!   Maybe Dr Hillary got the GMTV vote....

I liked Mikey, Kieron and the one that was in Corrie (did you see his muscles!! )


I too wouldn't mind being thrown around by Fred but bet he wouldn't be able to lift me    Wouldn't mind being thrown around by Matt Evers either......

Roll on next week...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Matt & Fred yummy!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Was enjoying some of the hot bods around the ice rink    

I think the right person went this week  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have seen half of tonights show - the rest is on sky+

Voting is unlocked


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I want them to get shut of Dr Hilary next he's rubbish and makes me nervous to watch! I think Hayley and Dan are great!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

AmandaB1971 said:


> I want them to get shut of Dr Hilary next he's rubbish and makes me nervous to watch!


Snap! I'm Loving Mikey 

Dont forget to vote


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm loving Mikey although last night wasn't his night, I think he'll bounce back next week.  I also love Hayley and Dan and felt really sorry for them last night when Dan fell and dropped her! 

I still think Dr Hilary has got to go!!!   Although I wasn't sorry to see the back of Heather Mills last night either!  Dr Hilary OFF OFF OFF for next week! 

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree Amanda 

I'm glad Kieron was saved he's doing well, Hayley and Dan were great, 
my heart was in my mouth when they did te headbanger!
I want to see danielle do more skating on her own, I also thought the judges were inconsistant last night too 
anyway are we the only ones watching  as no ones voting either 
Roll on next week


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I actually closed my eyes during the headbanger, the fall before was enough for me   They are definately my fave couple, oh and I like the actor who was on first last night (more like I thought he was very attractive     ) .  DR Hilary to go for me next week or that young comedy actress (omg I'm rubbish with names)

Shelley x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

not just you girls, I am a big DOI fan too.  Dr Hillary has to go next surely.  Think my favourite at the moment is Mikey


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Sorry haven't posted in ages...keep catching up on Sky+ then forget to post  

Hayley and Dan are just F.A.B!!   My hand flew to my mouth when they fell and i think I ended up hiding behind the cushion at the headbanger....  

Dizzi- I agree the marks were so inconsistent and I just don't get the comments Nicky makes. It's almost like he is robotic when he speaks.

Don't think either Heather or Kieron deserved to be in bottom 2...Dr Hillary should definitley have been there. And yes Emily (the young comedy actress, Shelley) did improve but she hasn't made the progress that others have. 

I have to admit that I am totally surprised by Daniella Westbrook and her skating ability..not sure what I expected but I look forward to her skating each week.  

Dr Hillary to go next week!!!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Woohoo Dr Hilary is out, don't get me wrong he seems a really nice bloke but I think it was time for him to go.  Loving Hayley again last night, and loved all the eye candy that Danny provided xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I am like Pingu, i watch on sky+ and forget to post

I think it was right for Dr Hilary to go last night, i think he did well and was improving but i dont think he would progress much further but well done to him

Both myself and DH are loving Hayley and Dan 
also like daniella and Dh likes Gary Lucy (oh and he likes frankie too lol)

I think Emily to go next  actually before DOI i had never heard of her she seems a lovely girl but dont think she can become as strong as the others 

Em


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Em, I agree it should be Emily next, I'd also never heard of her before, but nothing new for me as apparently I'm "just not with it" anymore   .  Took me a while to realise who you where, you've changed your name   How are you?

Shelley x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Emily Atack - 2 (25%)
> Sharron Davies - 1 (12.5%)
> Mikey Graham - 0 (0%)
> *Dr Hilary Jones - 5 (62.5%)*
> ...


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going to host a chat night on Sunday http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230586.0

Tina xx


----------

